# monster pike



## waterwolf

[siteimg]4657[/siteimg]

Just got this photo e-mailed to me.

Was told it was caught on Rainy lake.


----------



## Maverick

Beautiful fish!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I thought it was a ski at first....that puppy is WIDE.


----------



## tlowes

I've seen the picture on Musky Hunter bulletin board. I believe it was from Holland or some other European country. I don't remember weight but it's an enormous fish!


----------



## Madison

tlowes said:


> I've seen the picture on Musky Hunter bulletin board. I believe it was from Holland or some other European country. I don't remember weight but it's an enormous fish!


I heard it was on Rainy also....Definatley, FOr sure somewhere in Europe, not a u.s. fish..


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Heard that it was somewhere around 44 pounds, and a European fish. Its still a darn nice catch though!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

That things a pig for sure!!!! Props to the guy who caught it. Talk about a fish of a lifetime. Heard it was 57 inches and 47 Lbs., whatever it was its HUGE!!


----------



## duckduck...goose!

that's a really nice fish i hope he released it for me to catch(and mount) :lol:


----------



## Young'in

I was fishing up in Jan lake in northing sasketwhan a few weeks ago and i heard someone caught a 50 pound pike, not sure if its true or not since i don't do much fishing and my biggest was 4 pounds


----------



## loads

I can't really tell from this photo, but that looks like a northern and not a musk. It looks spotted and the tail looks northern to me.

I will try to find a bigger pic to see. That would be near a state record northern if caught in MN!


----------



## waterwolf

> I can't really tell from this photo, but that looks like a northern and not a musk. It looks spotted and the tail looks northern to me.


It is a northern.


----------



## jgat

A little bigger pic of this massive fish!!! Definitely a pike.


----------



## Invector

Thats a Euro pike


----------

